# Nicole Alosinac Luthiery, electric and acoustic guitar repair in Vancouver Canada



## NALYVR (Nov 16, 2007)

Nicole Alosinac Luthiery, electric and acoustic guitar repair and bass guitar repair and restoration located in Vancouver Canada. :smilie_flagge17:

Highly-trained Vancouver luthier Nicole Alosinac's acoustic and electric guitar, bass guitar and string instrument repair shop located in Vancouver Canada, specializing in acoustic and electric guitar repair, bass guitar repair, restoration and reconstruction, and other string instrument repairs such as banjo repair, mandolin repair and ukulele repair.

Nicole Alosinac Luthiery is an Authorized Retrofitter of the Buzz Feiten Tuning System for all Instruments - Acoustic and Electric.

http://www.nicolealosinacluthiery.com/


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I will be seeing Nicole this week some time to work on one of my girls,hopefully this will finally take care of my baby,she has a sweet sensational sound when she is on, and I'll let you know how it went with Nicole,we don't get that many female luthiers and especially on the WestCoast, I myself know of only a half a dozen through out the whole world, so this will be a treat to have a female look after my girl.Ship


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Todays the day*

Well I met Nicole today, and what a delight she was and I have to tell oyu that I know a lot of techs and builders here but I felt totally dconfident with in the first 10 minutes of talking with her she seemed to understand exactly what I was talking about and she asked a ton of questions,just like as if you were having a guitar built for you.
And she has told me that with her schedule I shoud get my baby back ( Blondie, sorry but I name all my girls ) on Friday and I will post and let you know what I think of her work,but as it stands right now I would highly recomend her as my first reaction was very positive and I always try to listen to that inner voice that tells you yes or no:banana:,so I am a happy camper and look forward to getting it back and letting you know if she's got the chops.Shipsdsre


----------



## millenium_03 (Oct 11, 2007)

Ship blondie lloks to be in good hands. Don't be upset, she'll feel better once repair !


----------



## NALYVR (Nov 16, 2007)

Ship of fools said:


> Well I just got my guitar back from Nicole today and I have to tell you I am most impressed by her work and craftsmanship.
> I can not say enough good things about meeting Nicole and having her do work on my working guitar, what a difference it has made. I will again never have a Tech do any work on her again,as I have not had the results ( please Techs don't take this as a whatever against you, I just didn't get the results before that I have now, so please no hate mail) like this.
> I would highly recommend Nicole's work on any guitar,she was very easy to work with and asked a ton of questions of me and was able to apply my answers to my guitar.
> So Nicole she is singing like a bird and I really enjoyed this experience with you and you'll be seeing more of me after christmas, many more guitars to go still,so thanks again>Ship (Louis)


:smilie_flagge17:


----------

